# Monster TernetZis!



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

These pics are for those who like monster terns.








for those who hate bare and overcrowded piranha tanks!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

those fish are amazing hollywood...i wish i could do that...wow...thats amazing cant compliment it enuff...how big are they and how big is the tank?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Great P's Arnold. I'm lovin everything about that tank.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

They were in a 360 gal tank (recently sold) and I moved them to a smaller holding tank. Although they look cramped the water is in top condition. 25-30% water changes are done every third day. Prefilter pad on the w/d is changed on a weekly basis. Feeding is done on the third day.

The tank has not been picked up. Just getting ready. It was definitely a task trying to catch them (8'x3').


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Those photos are incredible, it's good that someone with such an awesome shoal can take great pictures like that. I swear if this was done with crappy washed out direct flash photo techniques I would have a fit


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

awsome never been a fan of terns but those look great what size tank r u planning on moving them into


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

beautiful arnold..just an amazing site







..was wondering do the terns play with the powerhead at all?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

these things are awsome, sure would be cool if they spawned for ya


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

amazing


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

beautiful tank man! Now thats a shoal! Quick question, why white gravel? I noticed you like using white for some reason. Doesnt it bother you that its washing away their natural color?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Absolutely Breath taking


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow wow wow


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

woooww beautiful :nod: but there sit too much in that thank


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

They certainly are monsters







I can't wait to see the new 8' x 3' setup.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: its overcrowded









dam thats an amazing looking site


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Beautiful fish man!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Red Eyes -> I didnt have good lighting in that tank so pics never turned out as nice.

o snap its eric -> Ive tried black gravel but the black background just made it difficult to see the pygos with lights off. Gravel color has no effect to they're natural colors!

pythonwill-> im not even attempting spawnning in this tank. Maybe in the future in a much larger tank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy smokes!!!!















That is one awesome shoal you got there, Arnold


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

sick tank and p's. dinner must be fun


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

WOW.I would love to see them eat


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how many inches are they


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

The smallest tern is 8" the larger terns range from 11-13".



K fizzly said:


> how many inches are they
> [snapback]806206[/snapback]​


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice pics

do i see a red in the last pic..


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

No red just a caribe.

I wouldnt mind adding a 12" wildcaught natt.



illnino said:


> nice pics
> 
> do i see a red in the last pic..
> [snapback]806295[/snapback]​


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

That tank is simply gorgious!
and no wonder it looks small! you down graded them









whens ure big diy 360 gonna be done????
or whatever gallons its gonna be.

Very nice HOLLYWOOD!!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that is awesome looking. that's a great group of fish you have in there.


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

great pix and awesome picks!


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

nice!


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

SWEET!


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

Great pics nice shoal amazing!!!!!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

holy sh*t what do u feed those bad boys? thats amazing.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Arnold, very impressive!!!! Always nice to see BIG ones!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That is nuts man....I cant wait to see it in person. Looks like I need to make some moves soon!


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

nice fish. Wot are they?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

dems BIG, great lookin pics!!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Amazing. Hurry and get that big tank set up and let us see more pics.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

sick

that is an awesome tank


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SO...its ok to keep that many in a small tank? (no offense)

And will they still grow more even though they are a bit crowded? Hmm this makes me think I can keep 4 RBP in my 32g haha


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

View attachment 41520


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Filo,

Answer to first question --> No. Not recommended for someone like you! (no offense)

Answer to second question --> They've grown an average of 1/2". I dont expect much more than 1-2" total. I wouldnt recommend overcrowding in less than 125 gal tanks. For that matter dont recommned overcrowding unless you can provide adequate filtration means and have time to keep up on water parameters and feeding schedules.



Filo said:


> SO...its ok to keep that many in a small tank? (no offense)
> 
> And will they still grow more even though they are a bit crowded? Hmm this makes me think I can keep 4 RBP in my 32g haha
> [snapback]808116[/snapback]​


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

AMAZING, absolutely breathtaking sight to see mate















those pics are potm material for sure :nod:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Filo,
> 
> Answer to first question --> No. Not recommended for someone like you! (no offense)
> 
> ...


Ahhh, no offense taken. None the less, they are AWESOME tanks. I hope the Ps dont bite each other too much tho. Always a risk with any tank tho.


----------



## LarryMoeCurly (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice setup HOLLYWOOD.








Those fish are monsters. Since you owned all the pygo species care to give any opinions between mixed tanks and single species tank. From my own setup in a mixed tank the caribe seem most territorial. The ternetzi although wants his space couldn't care less as long as he's feed. The piraya seems the most timid, even at feeding, eating last but will fight to the death if provoked. The common red belly don't seem to do well in a mixed enviroment, as I have just lost the last one of 3 this past week.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i don't think i've seen a more impressive shoal or setup, and that includes public aquariums!







i think adding a large red would be brilliant.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

LMC,

You've pretty much hit the nail on the head. Heres my observations:

1. piraya in a mixed tank dont do as well than in a piraya only tank. Theres a reason why pirayas are the only pygo species found in Rio Sao Francisco
2. ternetzi and caribe shoal seem to do well.
3. I agree natts are the dither fish in a mixed pygo tank.
4. Caribes rip up food in small chunks (give the best feeding frenzy). Ternetzi swallow food whole.
5. Piraya are not as aggressive during feeding time.
6. There will always be one alpha piranha (could be any species ).



LarryMoeCurly said:


> Nice setup HOLLYWOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

in my expereince my piraya was king of the tank. Bullied everyone alround.


----------

